# bareback and Bridleless



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow she looks like so much fun!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

I LOVE riding bareback and bridleless


----------



## horse1324 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks! She is such a great horse! ♥


----------



## The Northwest Cowgirl (May 16, 2012)

AAAAWWW!!!
I love your helmet (cover?)!!!!!!!! 
where did you get it?? 

Awesome riding, you guys look so good!
I'm working with my horse to try and get to that point.
You two must have a great bond.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You have an excellent seat when riding bareback. Bridleless is a term used when there is nothing on the horse's head. Your knotted halter acts somewhat like a bosal. Leave her halter or bridle on but try riding with a rope around her neck. The other is "in case". You will learn where to move the rope on her neck for the best results. There's a lady who does it on you-tube, and it's good but not with the finess the bridle can create.


----------



## RubieLee (Mar 2, 2012)

I usually rest my hands on my thighs. It helps you focus on moving your body instead of just your hands to turn. Doesn't look like you have that problem though.


----------



## horse1324 (Apr 9, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> You have an excellent seat when riding bareback. Bridleless is a term used when there is nothing on the horse's head. Your knotted halter acts somewhat like a bosal. Leave her halter or bridle on but try riding with a rope around her neck. The other is "in case". You will learn where to move the rope on her neck for the best results. There's a lady who does it on you-tube, and it's good but not with the finess the bridle can create.


Thank you so much!
That really inspires me to think maybe I'm not to bad of a bareback rider. lol

I have ridden her with a neck rope but she really only needs it for safety if I am in an arena with other horses. Most of the time she listens very well while bridleless and dosen't require it. 
We have only had one "run away" when she was spooked by someone spraying her with a water hose while I was loping. :-x


----------



## horse1324 (Apr 9, 2012)

RubieLee said:


> I usually rest my hands on my thighs. It helps you focus on moving your body instead of just your hands to turn. Doesn't look like you have that problem though.


Thank you! 
I will try that so that it doesn't look like I have floppy arms! haha


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

You ride beautifully and your horse is very happy and balanced under you. Nice work!

(oh , I think you meant "side pass' not "half pass", right?)


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

Some of the best riding from a young person I have seen in a long time


----------



## horse1324 (Apr 9, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> You ride beautifully and your horse is very happy and balanced under you. Nice work!
> 
> (oh , I think you meant "side pass' not "half pass", right?)


LOL! You're correct on the side pass(I was tired when I wrote this). 
Our little front yard is so small and I need something flat and large like a pasture or arena to half pass.

Y'all are really making me blush from your compliments. Thank you!


----------



## horse1324 (Apr 9, 2012)

The Northwest Cowgirl said:


> AAAAWWW!!!
> I love your helmet (cover?)!!!!!!!!
> where did you get it??
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!
I got my helmet cover from Tractor Supply Company and I think it is made by Sleazy Sleepwear. I love it!


----------



## The Northwest Cowgirl (May 16, 2012)

It's awesome!


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

IMO you are pretty darn good. I was looking through the comments to make sure I was right! LOL! I was! You keep your seat very good! And in case you didnt know, trotting and loping bareback isnt very easy, and you made it look effortless! I want to be able to do that with my babies one day! <3 Beautiful!


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Great job!! I have recently started riding my mare bareback and we cantered bareback for the first time a few weeks ago, loved it! I have always just ridden her in a rope halter so the next step is to go without anything. You have inspired me!


----------



## horse1324 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for all of thye wonderful comments. I am so happy that I have actually inspired someone to work with their horse, that means alot to me!
Riding is not easy but it is my LIFE.
I hope I will continue to get better at my bareback riding and maybe I will even try competing bridleless soon! 
THANK YOU!


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

My mare is only 4, and only been rode for one year. She does fine bareback, and I dont do too bad... I'd love to go bareback! WHAT AN AMAZING gift it would be to be so bonded and in sync that you can go without a bridle! I wanted to do it when I saw Stacy Westfall do it, but it seemed unobtainable! This gives me new hope! I wonder how long before I can canter bareback! Oh I cant wait!


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Phenominal. You are absolutely phenominal.


----------



## horse1324 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hailey1203 said:


> Phenominal. You are absolutely phenominal.


Thank y'all so much for all of the wonderful comments! I really did not think that I was that good of a bareback rider.
This is really inspiring for me.


----------

